# looking for NEIPA hop suggestions



## philistine (8/7/18)

Hey dudes,
Im gonna brew somethign today.. thinking something resembling a NEIPA.
Just looking for some hopping advice... when, what, how etc.

I've got:
Simcoe
Galaxy
Citra
Motueka
Cascade (home grown, whole cones)
Willamette
Hallertau
Saaz

brewing no-chill style

thanks in advance!


----------



## Jack of all biers (8/7/18)

I did a double batch a few months ago and did two different no chill hop additions for the two 25L cubes. I went with equal portions of 100gm each of Citra/Mosaic in the first and 200gm Pacifica & 100gm Caliente in the second, with further 200gm dry hop additions at high krausen (I was out of Pacifica, so that one got 200gm straight Caliente).

The Citra/Mosaic was better starting off, but the Citra turned catty after a couple of weeks (which it is renowned for at high usage levels), but the Caleinte version was the surprise star. Now that being said, I would use Citra again, but I would be careful putting too much in.

Good advice obtained here re when, what, how etc for NEIPA's

EDIT - the youtube video linked in the second post has some great tips on there and should set you straight with the hops.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/7/18)

sexy hops

Citra
Mosaic
Simcoe
Amarillo
El Dorado
Galaxy
Idaho 7


----------



## hoppy2B (9/7/18)

The best advice I can give you would be to grow some Victoria hops at home. They have much more flavour than Cascade and work well no-chill in a NEIPA. They do need some ageing to clean up the flavour, but the same can be said of Cascade.

I have never had much luck no-chilling pellets, if that is what you are using. You could put a couple of litres of wort into a small pot, add hop pellets, and then chill the small pot in a tub of water or ice. French press is another option.


----------



## Dazza88 (9/7/18)

My neipa was nochilled but i left out the hopstand addition and did a miniboil for the hopstand and chilled it at pitching time. I did citra 90g mosaic 60g and galaxy 30g for the hopstand and then that same amt again for a dry hop at day 3. 

Next time i want to try el dorado prob with citra and galaxy for a neipa.

My last pale ale with mosaic and simcoe was also delicious. 

Your current hop stores could be used for your brew.


----------



## yankinoz (9/7/18)

Mosaic is the choice hop for NEIPAs. I like it with Riwaka in a long stand and dry hopping.. As a matter of personal taste I don't like Citra or Galaxy in a long hop stand because I don't like their bittering, but might try them late in a hop stand, especially to get Galaxy's peach and passion fruit.

Among the hops you mention, Saaz, Hallertau, Willamette and even Motueka are likely to get buried by the likes of Simcoe and Citra. But, I have used Saaz and Motueka alone in large post-boil additions. What results is not a NEIPA, but can make a nice summer brew.


----------



## gaijin (11/7/18)

I'm not an expert in NEIPA. As a matter of fact, my last batch almost sent a few mates into cardiac arrest it was so bitter. I did a bit of research to find out why it was so and WTF to do for my next batch...

So, next batch will be low-ish abv - 1.050, 40L batch
Only 5IBUs of FWH. Something about breaking surface tension in the boil or some BS.
180g of Whirlpool/Hop stand hops to get to about 45 IBUs
220g of dry hops with 3 days remaining
Hops - about an even mix of Mosaic, Citra and Hallertau Blanc (poor man's Nelson Sauvin apparently).
Yeast - WLP066 london fog or something more specific like WLP095 Burlington Ale

A couple of points I've heard about the style and lessons learnt from my previous balls-ups:
- Hop additions with 10mins remaining boils off around 50% aromatics when compared to 0min additions
- Whirlpool/hop stand additions still gets you about 10% bitterness utilisation (I had it dialled in at about 5% hence my super-high IBUs)
- Tropical flavours seem to predominantly come from thiols. The oils you want to look for are linalool and also geraniol which through some yeasty magic/biotransformation during the brew also gives fruity flavours. So, google hops with higher percentages of linalool and geraniol before you click buy on the hops if you're looking for tropical flavours. YCH hops website lists their oil %ages.

Light reading for you:
Thiols and the hop oils to look for: https://beerandbrewing.com/hops-oils--aroma-uncharted-waters/
https://byo.com/article/hop-stands/
And a podcast http://beersmith.com/blog/2018/06/2...h-with-stan-hieronymus-beersmith-podcast-172/

Sorry about the long post, but thought it was worth the share.

Cheers,

Liam


----------



## yankinoz (12/7/18)

gaijin said:


> I'm not an expert in NEIPA. As a matter of fact, my last batch almost sent a few mates into cardiac arrest it was so bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Utiliisation in hop stands and whirpools depends on their length and the temperature. There is no rule of thumb. A stand at close to 100 for a hour will get you utilisation close to that of a one-hour boil addition. There are old threads on this site about post-boil additions and IBU calculations.

My understanding is that the NE breweries that deveioped the style add all hops or nearly all hops post boil: hop stands and dry hopping. I've done that using 80-90 minute stands and liked the results. The advice on hop oils may be helpful, but if one goes with long, hot stands, use dual-use varierties whose bittering you like


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/7/18)

My NEIPAs have 1IBU of FWH and everything else added as a ~6g/L (adjusted for AA) hop stand below 88 degrees, straight into the cube which is then chucked in the pool to cool for a few hours. Similar quantity for dry hop that is pitched with yeast. Seems to work well, picked up a bronze in a local BJCP comp with my first attempt (equal parts Simcoe and Mosaic). Mosaic, Simcoe, Citra, Galaxy, Amarillo, Moutere have all produced good results.


----------



## bruiserbbq (12/7/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> My NEIPAs have 1IBU of FWH and everything else added as a ~6g/L (adjusted for AA) hop stand below 88 degrees, straight into the cube which is then chucked in the pool to cool for a few hours. Similar quantity for dry hop that is pitched with yeast. Seems to work well, picked up a bronze in a local BJCP comp with my first attempt (equal parts Simcoe and Mosaic). Mosaic, Simcoe, Citra, Galaxy, Amarillo, Moutere have all produced good results.



Interesting.......what total IBU's are you aiming for?


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/7/18)

bruiserbbq said:


> Interesting.......what total IBU's are you aiming for?


No more than 30


----------

